# New recording E. W. Korngold violin sonata in Estonia, Tallinn



## Ragner (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello dear friends!

Here is our E. W. Korngold violon sonata video+rec.





Definately Very demanding and lovely piece! For many, its big suprise that Korngold has this lovely sonata aswell! Concerto is most famouse ofcourse.. but sonata is amazing.

Enjoy,
Regards


----------

